
Ask HN: Twilio Support Escalation Contact - estsauver
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m the CTO of a startup in Kenya who just started using some of the Twilio Beta numbers here.<p>When we first started using them, we noticed that the price we were getting billed was ~30X higher than what was posted on their website for the beta number. We contacted their support, but it seems the quality has dipped quite a bit.<p>Does anyone have a good contact for Twilio support that could help us?<p>~Earl
======
gikandi
Hi Earl,

You can already get local voice numbers at affordable cost from Africa's
Talking (www.africastalking.com). We offer free support in case you experience
any issues. Feel free to contact us on info@africastalking.com

\- Sam

